# Need suggestion on best SD Card 32 GB to be used with Sony Z1 Mobile



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2015)

Guys I need to get hold of a 32 GB SD card for my Sony Z1 mobile.
Mostly need it to store songs and to get rid of the problem with insufficient space while taking lot of videos or pics.
Can someone suggest which make and which Class to go for?
Recently I bought Strontium which was good.
Kindly suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

Strontium/Sandisk/Samsung class 10 cards


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2015)

Which among the  below maybe a better choice?
Strontium 32GB MicroSDHC Memory Card (Class 10) - Buy Strontium 32GB MicroSDHC Memory Card (Class 10) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
SanDisk Ultra MicroSDHC 32GB UHS-I Class 10 Memory Card 48 MB/s + SD Adapter - Buy SanDisk Ultra MicroSDHC 32GB UHS-I Class 10 Memory Card 48 MB/s + SD Adapter Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

Neither. Get this instead:

Strontium Nitro 32GB 70MB/s UHS-1 Class 10 microsdhc Memory card (without adapter/card reader) - Buy Strontium Nitro 32GB 70MB/s UHS-1 Class 10 microsdhc Memory card (without adapter/card reader) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

or this:
Amazon.in: Buy Samsung EVO 32GB class 10 micro sdhc Memory Card with adapter Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews & Ratings

( I'm using it. Bought for Rs 700 7-8 months ago)


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

+1 to evo card. Been using it for a while now.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2015)

There is roughly Rs 100 difference between both. Which one should I  opt for?
Also will my Sony Z1 support this?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2015)

I would pick evo. And yes evo has supported every phone with I have used.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2015)

^^ Haven't heard much amount Samsung SD Card of late.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2015)

^ My 32 gb evo has better read/write speeds compared to my 16 gb Sandisk ultra.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2015)

samsung 32 bit evo at rs 811 on flipkart with 5% off if 2 items are bought together.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> samsung 32 bit evo at rs 811 on flipkart with 5% off if 2 items are bought together.


Thanks for your advice got it for Rs 778 from flipkart


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for your advice got it for Rs 778 from flipkart


congo


----------

